# Can't install php5-mysql



## teamchachi (Mar 17, 2009)

I updated to mysql51-client 5.1.32 by recompiling in ports. The portupgrade attempted to upgrade php5-mysql to 5.2.9.  Halfway through the make it keeps trying to reinstall the mysql51-client and tells me to deinstall and reinstall.

If I deinstall mysql51-client, then try to install php5-mysql, it tries to install mysql50-client (which is not cool).

Any thoughts?  I'm at my wits end.

Thanks!


----------



## teamchachi (Mar 17, 2009)

I ended up resolving this by deinstalling and reinstalling the both mysql51-server and mysql51-client ports.  Apparently that installed a library that php5-mysql was looking for because I was able to make it without a hitch.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 17, 2009)

After installing mysql51-client 5.1.32, try running pkgdb -F. Maybe php5-mysql will complain about needing mysql50-client. That's where you can tell it to use mysql51-client instead.


----------



## teamchachi (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks.  That likely would have worked had I not deinstalled php5-mysql already  When installing php5-mysql, it just kept looking for a mysql library, couldn't find it, so it then tried to install mysql51-client.  But then it would puke because the client was already installed.

Anyway, I took the long way and deinstalled reinstalled both the mysql51 client and server and now everything works


----------

